

10 MySQL variables that you should monitor - alexk
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=56

======
gtani
blogs that focus on mySQL tuning, database design, and linux-tuning aspects,
and reward careful reading

<http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/>

<http://dammit.lt/stream/mysql/>

<http://ebergen.net/wordpress/>

<http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/>

<http://rpbouman.blogspot.com/>

~~~
gtani
a little spidering, and i give >= time for postgres:

<http://blog.revsys.com/postgresql/>

<http://varlena.com/varlena/GeneralBits/>

<http://powerpostgresql.com/Docs>

<http://highscalability.com/tags/postgres>

<http://www.linuxinsight.com/search/node/postgresql>

<http://momjian.us/main/blogs/pgblog.html>

<http://www.westnet.com/~gsmith/content/postgresql/>

<http://people.planetpostgresql.org/>

<http://www.atmarkit.co.jp/fdb/> truthfully, i remember about 15 Kanji, but
it's still fun to stare at...

<http://linuxfinances.info/>

------
bprater
Anyone know of a fun little webapp that can give you this info at a glance,
perhaps over time?

~~~
gtani
[http://www.drquincy.com/resources/tutorials/webserverside/ou...](http://www.drquincy.com/resources/tutorials/webserverside/outputmysqltabledetails/)
(in PHP)

Also:

<http://mtop.sourceforge.net/>

<http://rackerhacker.com/mysqltuner/>

<https://launchpad.net/mysql-tuning-primer>

<http://maatkit.sourceforge.net/doc/maatkit.html>

<http://hackmysql.com/mysqlreport>

<http://hackmysql.com/mysqlsla>

